# Big Rim Fans, Unite



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey guys...
Just wanted to see who all runs 18-19" rims; and get a little background info like what brand they are, and what kinda low pro tires you liked... Pics would be grand, aswell...
I have Maxxim 187 18" rims w/ Yokohama Parada spec-2 215/35/18 tires.
I LOVE the tires. for one, they are awesome looking, secondly, they handle like a dream...
I have no suspension mods yet, and I need advice...
Lookin forward to replies... keep all the negative ones to yourself... or start a thread called "I cant afford big rims so I b*tch about how they slow you down and look rediculous"
peace


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *Hey guys...
> I have no suspension mods yet
> *


 going off-roading?

i've only got 17's so i don't qualify for this thread


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

the key word is (YET)...
by December it will have Air Cylinders (2 switches) front/back
the guy told me side/side will wear the car out and brake stuff, so Im sticking to 2 switches


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i have 18's quantum tek s-10 with 215-35-18 toyo tires and i have stock suspension but im going to get ground control coilovers


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's my car on a set of 19's


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Tight...
I saw the other pic of your car on the other thread, and saw that some people were talking shit about it... so, I decided to start this thread just for fans of big rims...
looks good man


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I posted this on another thread.....

Well check this out a friend of mine has these 18 in Giovannas in Silver

http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/Giovanna/mito.gif

and he wanted to trade me for my 17 in. BSAs in Black

http://www.rim1.com/bsa232.htm

Eventhough I would luv to have 18s just so I dont have to drop the car as low and UKNOW they look good. I couldnt do it-I didnt think his plain Silver rims matched up to mine...

WUT DO U GUYZ THINK????

Keep in mind my car is white so I didnt think the silver would work....


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

damn, I like the Giovannas a lot...
They would look great on my car (its silver), but im not too sure about on a white car... White is a weird car color to have when you are rim-shopping...
THAT BRONZE LOOKS TIGHT ON WHITE CARS, and prolly the OPEL color too...
KEEP THE BLACK ONES


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah thats wut I thought--I luv white but when it comes to rims U cant just throw anything on it... If those Giovannas were at least like a GUnmetal--I would do it---But not just plain old silver on that design......  

Damn I would have luved sum 18s--every one else can go as fast as they want....


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)




----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

I would never go back to small rims...
Now I just want a bigger car, so I can go more than 18-19"


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

why dont u get an suv so u can put 24" wheels on it....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I'm considering 18's but i wonder what would the ride be like, how much it would bottom out and the rubbing issue with sportlines with all the tricks to get more travel (shortened struts, shortened strut mounts, cut snubbers, ect) with between 1-200 lbs of audio equipment in back


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

oh yeah i forgot to say what rims im considering. I"m stuck between the new tenzo r apex 5's (not even on their site yet, saw them in super street) in silver, tenzo r poke 10's in the darkish silver almost gunmetal color, some Konig Imagines, silver or Opal. which rim and color choice would you think would be best?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just got my new 17" rims.
They look better that my old 16" and the ride is much better too.
First I was afraid to get rims bigger than 16" and right now I'm very very happy.
Better look better ride


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah a Sentra has to ride at least on 17s.....oh and superfro your car is white right or am I wrong..

The color of the car is very important when it come to deciding on rims...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes my car is white
You can find the pics of the rims here www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=112306


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Nah mines that torquouise green color. I wouldn't even consider rims smaller than 17 unless they were for track use only. I know this thread makes the "no body kit, 16 inch rims or smaller, hate altezza all about performance" type of people mad. oh yeah off topic but i finally got my exaust fixed today and i'm a mazed. stereo is louder, seems like i got better acceleration but its probally just a placebo affect since my car doesn't sound all wide open anymore but i might have got a few hp back and i hope my gas mileage getts better because ever since this car was mine it seems to suck gas like a v8


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

between 18's and 2 inch lowering springs the ride sucks. but you get used to it


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *Hey guys...
> Just wanted to see who all runs 18-19" rims; and get a little background info like what brand they are, and what kinda low pro tires you liked... Pics would be grand, aswell...
> I have Maxxim 187 18" rims w/ Yokohama Parada spec-2 215/35/18 tires.
> I LOVE the tires. for one, they are awesome looking, secondly, they handle like a dream...
> ...


The 15"s on my Honda cost close to $1500.00+/-; the
15" Rotas on my Nissan were $900.00+/-, so "can't
afford it" is not an issue. But, as far as slowing you
down, (rotational mass), and looking ridiculous, (no doubt),
well, that's another "story"....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

whatever you seem just as boring as most domestic tuners. the only thing you think about is performance. Big Rims Look Better point blank everybody into custom car agrees (well except lowriders but that different)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*WHATEVER*



superfro86 said:


> *whatever you seem just as boring as most domestic tuners. the only thing you think about is performance. Big Rims Look Better point blank everybody into custom car agrees (well except lowriders but that different) *


THIS IS CRAP. If you want larger diameter wheels buy them, if you don't, don't buy them. Don't start flaming because people have different taste than you. 

I personally don't think we need a thread about uniting people that like big wheels, but it is a public forum. Kinda proves my point, opinions are like @ssholes, everyone has one and they all stink.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

My bad i was pissed off when i did that post.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: WHATEVER*



wes said:


> *THIS IS CRAP. If you want larger diameter wheels buy them, if you don't, don't buy them. Don't start flaming because people have different taste than you.*


LMAO, I couldn't agree more... damn...

I like my 15s by the way, and guess what? My next car is going to have 15s...


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

WES,
Dude, you may be a moderator, but your last post was jackass...
You mean to tell me that just b/c you don't agree with someone, its not important enough to make a thread about... god damn it, i live in america, and if i want to post a thread on "WHAT CHEESE I PREFER TO EAT IN MY 200 SX" im gonna F*cking do it... This thread got your response; aswell as a good number of others so.... that tells me it was a good topic of discussion... I did this to get peoples views on big rims, we get a lot of flack by people like you...
if your a moderator... be intelligent, this board would be so much easier to look at w/o the people that think they have to rule it like a damn Nazi


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

"I personally don't think we need a thread about uniting people that like big wheels, but it is a public forum." (WES)

ok, but we DO NEED ONE for:
the 300 people that ask what CAI to use
the other 1000 that ask about body kits
and the millions that ask about suspension

~my point is, you are human just like us, except you have the word "moderator" in front of your name on an internet site 99% of people on earth won't see... you can not judge what other people find important...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *you can not judge what other people find important... *


Actually, technically that's part of his job as moderator, to make judgements on what belongs and what doesn't. First of all, this may be America that you and I live in, but this is a _privately-owned_ website. Also, take note that no one has closed the thread or threatened to ban you.

As for the number of threads on suspension and bodykits, we don't need all of those either, but people don't _search before posting_ so we end up with tons of threads on the same topic.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Haha...
He said 'search before posting', that's got to be the funniest thing I ever heard...









Seth


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh, also... when I said 99%, I was just a "little" off.... this site would LOVE 1% of all people to see it...
so, its a little closer to: 99.99999% percent will never encounter this site; Man, he looks like an authoritative figure now 

also, most people that post a topic that has been discussed countless times before is a "newbie", therefore, they have no clue to search... They just want to get an opening question and get "a feel" for the site.... Unfortunately, when people chastise them, and make them feel stupid for asking a question; they end up not even liking this site...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that there is a sticky at the top of most of the forums that says to search before posting, so if newbies would read those first...

Whether the majority of people on earth see this site or not isn't the point. Wes was expressing his _opinion_, as you are right now. He didn't close the thread, did he? He didn't try to have you banned, did he?


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *whatever you seem just as boring as most domestic tuners. the only thing you think about is performance. Big Rims Look Better point blank everybody into custom car agrees (well except lowriders but that different) *


I was just pissed at the original poster's "too cheap/poor to
buy bigger rims" comment. Also, as Areatha would say:
"You better THINK, think about it...". I've seen numerous
posters over the years, (at least on "Honda" boards), voicing
their regret for buying "super-size" wheels. But it's your
car, so do as you wish, I'd say. IMO, some cars I've seen
one the road, (not all Nissans), looked pretty good with
oversized wheels. But it's just RICE if it's not done right,
with style. AND taste. There're alot of tasteless "Honda
Riceboys" around where I live; haven't seen any "Nissan
Riceboys" yet .


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HAHA*



Platinum200 said:


> *WES,
> Dude, you may be a moderator, but your last post was jackass...
> You mean to tell me that just b/c you don't agree with someone, its not important enough to make a thread about... god damn it, i live in america, and if i want to post a thread on "WHAT CHEESE I PREFER TO EAT IN MY 200 SX" im gonna F*cking do it... This thread got your response; aswell as a good number of others so.... that tells me it was a good topic of discussion... I did this to get peoples views on big rims, we get a lot of flack by people like you...
> if your a moderator... be intelligent, this board would be so much easier to look at w/o the people that think they have to rule it like a damn Nazi *


TRY DECAF MAN! If you read my entire post you'd see that I proved a point sayign that even though I don't think there should be a thread for this, my opinion didn't matter as it's a public forum. No need to spout off or start flaming. Keep posting like that and we will have problems. As stated I didn't close the thread, I was simply trying to diffuse some of the tension by stating you can pretty much (within reason) post what you want to here, REGARDLSSS of how the NAZI moderators feel. 

Proof that this is a pretty laid back board.

If you did this to get pqople's views, why are you flaming when I give mine and then leave the topic open for discussion?


----------

